
Ask HN: Is there a standalone pi-hole device? - d--b
I figure it would take me at least 3 hours to setup a pi-hole at home. I just don&#x27;t have the time to do this.<p>I&#x27;d likely pay $50 for a pre-configured pi-hole I could just plug in my router.<p>I have seen subscription services for this, but I don&#x27;t like signing up for another service while I am trying to reduce my online footprint.<p>Is there someone who&#x27;s making pre-configured pihole boards and selling them online?
======
dexcs
To be honest, I often thought about creating such a device, I mysqlf had the
same pain. I just can image how many non-tech guys struggle how to setup pi-
hole. Time's the problem here though...

This is the only one i know as of today but it would not work in my setup
here... I would prefer a "plain" pihole device:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/eblocker/the-first-
plug...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/eblocker/the-first-plug-and-
play-privacy-solution-for-all-y)

------
rahuldottech
> I figure it would take me at least 3 hours to setup a pi-hole at home. I
> just don't have the time to do this.

Lol, no. Takes 20 minutes max.

That said, some companies are selling hyped "network protectors" or whatever.
I wouldn't trust them though, they're usually not running FOSS and you don't
know what lists they use or how often they're updated or if they collect your
data themselves.

Just set up a pihole or ask a friend to do it.

~~~
d--b
I know it's not very hard to do, but 20 minutes from unboxing the pi to a
fully running pi-hole is unrealistic for someone who's not used to setting up
pis.

"just ask a friend to do it". Exactly, you and I don't live in the same
circles...

